# signcut x2 and refine mh721???



## Patches Clothing (Mar 19, 2008)

So I am using signcut x2 with a refine mh721 plotter. Up until today all has been fine but I replaced the blade today, and now signcut is not reading the plotter correctly. In the cutter menu on the top right hand side of the screen it is a drop box labeled device. Mine is com4, but it is no longer giving me that device as an option. Can anyone help??


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

What would replacing the blade have to do with it? You can replace the blade when the machine is powered on if you liked. Comm port 4, has that always been to comm port it used, that port don't seem right. 

How is it connected, serial, usb?


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Unplug the USB cable from the cutter, close SignCut, plug the USB cable back in, then open SignCut back up and see if it is back in there as a selection. Make sure you also have updated to the latest version of SignCut, 2.21.


----------

